# Sub-lime



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

To mark the 10th Anniversary of @angelwaxofficial they have launched their second limited edition product, SUB-LIME QED.
SUB-LIME is a bright green quick detailing spray with a gorgeous peppermint & lime fragrance and each bottle is individually numbered making this a true collectors item. This formulation has never been used before until now, they have been saving this one for something special and no better occasion than the 10th birthday!
If you do wish to use SUB-LIME for your pride and joy you won't be disappointed! This formulation not only smells great it leaves your paintwork beautifully glossy with a streak free finish!
Available from @cleanandshiny.co.uk for £21.95


----------

